# Bark Busters in home training?



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone have experience with them? I know they are individuals who work within the network under the Company name and each trainer could be different just wondering what everyones experience is or if anyone has experience for that matter. I like the idea of having an in home trainer that is going to work with the environment and triggers here within our home / area. But I have not heard anything about them. (they are one of 3 trainers I am interviewing this weekend)


Dog Training | Dog Obedience & Aggressive Behavior Training | Puppy Trainers


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've not heard many good reviews....though each individual trainer should be taken into consideration. I don't like the throw chain method(not sure they still use that!) One lady I know had two little yorkies and was not happy with BB's. 

I wouldn't spend my $ on this program....rather go with individual trainer thru personal recommendations, not a franchise.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I have seen bad reviews online about them and some good positive reviews on FB about them. I agree every trainer is different but I am interviewing and their high pressure sales tactics I have read about will get them a one way ticket out my front door. If the solutions they offer are spraying my dog with water or throwing objects at them you can bet your paycheck that I will not only give them a piece of my mind, I will not-so-kindly remove them from my home. The trainer that I have choose (there were 3 in my area) is the only one that is also a behaviorist so we shall see what this behaviorist has to offer me in behavior modification. I don't want to go into anything with a negative opinion so I will keep my mind open to what they have to offer but they will not be leaving here with a contract as they are 1st in line and I want others opinions. These are my kids and like any good parent I will get a second and third opinion to make the decision on what is best for my pet. Thanks for your response!


----------

